# Let's talk cycles



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

hittinlike54 said:


> I know how this society treats people, especially women, when they've made an active decision to not have children. It upsets me when somebody treats another so callously, especially if it's a known sore-spot. Melissa's a really good person and it upsets me to see people that should know better, taking cheap shots at her.
> We've had this discussion before, so I won't rehash it.


I've never had this discussion before so if this was a sore point with Melissa I had no clue about it ... I know Children are not for everyone and I respect people smart to realize that this is a path they don't want to go down and they aren't letting the pressure of society rule their life. My sister & her husband (now Ex husband) decided not to have children for the simple reason they don't want them ... more power to them ... Also I explained to Melissa why I asked her fi she had kids since I wasn't sure if she did or not ...



hittinlike54 said:


> If you'll notice you've subtly changed your tune. Now it's; I feel, I think, my opinion. Originally it was; has a responsibility, you've got no right, etc. I was upset at your postion as definitive and absolute, when it should have been strictly opinion and feeling. I have no problems with your opinions and feelings. You're entitled to them and I see no reason to disagree with them


I didn't change my tone, go and re-read every message I wrote in this thread ... you hand picked one sentence out of many.

My biggest point was when you have kids you look at things differently. I've got no clue to if you have them or not but if you do you MUST take this into consideration and do me a favor .. don't blast me for this, I've seen too many a**hole parents that don't take their kids into consideration and to me that is bullsh*t.

I noticed you are pointing out the sentence 'has a responsiblity' ... yes I beleive they parents have a HUGE responsiblity ... are you saying a parent doesn't have a huge responsibilty and shouldn't take into account they have kids when doing something such as buying a motorcycle ?

EDIT: disregard that last sentence ... I'm not really into debating this ... let's leave it at you think one thing and I think another. ...


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Also, have you checked out this website?

http://www.beginnerbikes.com/

I've learned TONS of useful information from that site. They also have recommendations for first bikes and reviews of tons of bikes. I highly recommend that site. I even made a financial donation to the site since it was so useful! :thumbup:


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> You ever notice this expression usually comes up when someone is trying justifiying something
> 
> No doubt a bike is awesome but being alive and being with my kids beats the sh*t out of any bike ride I could ever take ...
> 
> ...


Alan, you might want to change your assumption that just because someone is gay they don't have any children. Makes you sounds ignorant which I know you are not.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

If (1) your mission statement is liesurely Sunday cruises and if (2) the CS does not work out and if (3) you are set on BMW, look for:

R1100R or R1100RS
R850R
R1100GS

All of these are a few years old. They are all very easy to service. They are heavy bikes, but if you are not commuting on them (ie: low speed manuvering) weight won't matter much.

What size inseam do you have?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> Melissa ... relax ... no reason to go off so heavy.


I'm sorry if I attacked you, but Phil did not start the thread asking IF he should get a bike. He was asking for advice on what to look for, gear, classes, etc. Had he wanted our opinions on whether he should ride or not, he would have asked.

You are absolutely right in that four-wheeled vehicles have little respect for motorcyclists. However, a rider can reduce his/her risk of injury and death if precautions are taken. I wouldn't be surprised if Phil becomes a better automobile driver once he has some time on a bike. I know I did and the same can be said for my husband.

I respect the choice of yours, Alan, to not ride. It's completely understandable, I don't think you're being silly for thinking that way...I really don't. However, setting boundaries on how I live because of children is not how I wish to live my life and my life is not how you wish to live yours. And it's all good.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Bruce330cic said:


> Alan, you might want to change your assumption that just because someone is gay they don't have any children. Makes you sounds ignorant which I know you are not.


LOL ... very true Bruce ... thanks for pointing that out :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

JonM said:


> R1100R or R1100RS


:banana:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

And not to sway you or put ideas in your head, but BMW is running killer deals on bikes right now. At one point it was first 5 payments and 1.9% for 60 months.

And BMW dealers hold spots in MSF classes so you can squeeze in and get in a day or two after you get the bike.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Melissa said:


> I respect the choice of yours, Alan, to not ride. It's completely understandable, I don't think you're being silly for thinking that way...I really don't. However, setting boundaries on how I live because of children is not how I wish to live my life and my life is not how you wish to live yours. And it's all good.


Melissa ... I definitely can say we agree and it is all good.

Not to hijack this thread even more (though Phil was a part of the old bimmefest hijacking team so I guess it's alright ) but I've seen so many people who had children because they thought they were supposed to and they are miserable ... but then again doesn't that go with everything in life. How many people got married because they thought they were supposed to and are miserable as well ...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

What about a mid-90s K75 or K100? Too big for me, but I'm assuming Phil is much bigger...


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> Melissa ... I definitely can say we agree and it is all good.
> 
> Not to hijack this thread even more (though Phil was a part of the old bimmefest hijacking team so I guess it's alright ) but I've seen so many people who had children because they thought they were supposed to and they are miserable ... but then again doesn't that go with everything in life. How many people got married because they thought they were supposed to and are miserable as well ...





AF-RX8 said:


> I've never had this discussion before so if this was a sore point with Melissa I had no clue about it ... I know Children are not for everyone and I respect people smart to realize that this is a path they don't want to go down and they aren't letting the pressure of society rule their life. My sister & her husband (now Ex husband) decided not to have children for the simple reason they don't want them ... more power to them ... Also I explained to Melissa why I asked her fi she had kids since I wasn't sure if she did or not ...


I apologize for blowing up like I did. I thought you were the person Melissa and, to a lesser degree, I had it out with over Kids a while ago. Just something you said that was nearly word-for-word that I thought must have been the same poster. You have since made it clear that you are much nicer and more resonable than the other person.

Sorry for jumping to conclusion like I did. No hard feelings?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

JonM said:


> If (1) your mission statement is liesurely Sunday cruises and if (2) the CS does not work out and if (3) you are set on BMW, look for:
> 
> R1100R or R1100RS
> R850R
> ...


BMW :supdude:

Anybody try the r1200gs? It won motorcycle of the year. :thumbup:

I still like the idea of the Scarver (CS). 
-relatively inexpensive (for a BMW)
-light weight
-ABS
-Belt Drive
-That neat little stuff bay thingie


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

hittinlike54 said:


> I apologize for blowing up like I did. I thought you were the person Melissa and, to a lesser degree, I had it out with over Kids a while ago. Just something you said that was nearly word-for-word that I thought must have been the same poster. You have since made it clear that you are much nicer and more resonable than the other person.
> 
> Sorry for jumping to conclusion like I did. No hard feelings?


I give you a lot of credit and thanks for saying that ... Definitely no hard feelings :beerchug:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> My mission statement is to take leisurely Sunday drives and the occassional ride to work.  Great tip on the helmet color :thumbup:
> 
> I have found a local used 650 for ~ 6k that I am going to check out. As I see it, I will tire eventually of whatever "first" bike I buy, but am hoping the CS would last a few years :dunno:
> 
> Finally for the MSF class, the local ones fill up rather fast and I have heard good things about them. There is also a "Rider's Edge" location nearby that is free if you buy a bike from the dealer who runs it.


You are a PA resident...the state of PA sponsors the MSF classes and you get your Class M endorsement upon passing the class, plus the classes are free for residents. Go to the state website (YOU of all people should be familiar with that!) and type in the keyword "Motorcycle" from there you can find the info on the MSP in PA (Motorcycle Safety Program) and a link to all of the class locations in the state and their schedules...there are a LOT of classes scheduled.

You should take it before you buy a bike...you can't bring your own to the class anyway, they supply the bikes, and you might even find out that it's not for you at all and won't have wasted money on a bike (I'm not betting on that happening but it could!) plus after you get your Class M endorsement you can test ride some bikes to see which one fits your unique needs with your hip replacement etc...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

JonM said:


> And not to sway you or put ideas in your head, but BMW is running killer deals on bikes right now. At one point it was first 5 payments and 1.9% for 60 months.
> 
> And BMW dealers hold spots in MSF classes so you can squeeze in and get in a day or two after you get the bike.


 :yikes:

I like those numbers :thumbup: My inseam is 31"


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> You are a PA resident...the state of PA sponsors the MSF classes and you get your Class M endorsement upon passing the class, plus the classes are free for residents. Go to the state website (YOU of all people should be familiar with that!) and type in the keyword "Motorcycle" from there you can find the info on the MSP in PA (Motorcycle Safety Program) and a link to all of the class locations in the state and their schedules...there are a LOT of classes scheduled.
> 
> You should take it before you buy a bike...you can't bring your own to the class anyway, they supply the bikes, and you might even find out that it's not for you at all and won't have wasted money on a bike (I'm not betting on that happening but it could!) plus after you get your Class M endorsement you can test ride some bikes to see which one fits your unique needs with your hip replacement etc...


I hit up their site already Mike. The classes really fill up quickly :yikes: I had already decided to take the class prepurchase.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> I hit up their site already Mike. The classes really fill up quickly :yikes: I had already decided to take the class prepurchase.


They apparently have a lot of "no-shows" for the classes...if it is local take a chance and show up on the first day of a class...they encourage that...and you might get lucky, at worse you wasted a drive to a local place and you can check the place out anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Mike 325xi said:


> You are a PA resident...the state of PA sponsors the MSF classes and you get your Class M endorsement upon passing the class, plus the classes are free for residents. Go to the state website (YOU of all people should be familiar with that!) and type in the keyword "Motorcycle" from there you can find the info on the MSP in PA (Motorcycle Safety Program) and a link to all of the class locations in the state and their schedules...there are a LOT of classes scheduled.
> 
> You should take it before you buy a bike...you can't bring your own to the class anyway, they supply the bikes, and you might even find out that it's not for you at all and won't have wasted money on a bike (I'm not betting on that happening but it could!) plus after you get your Class M endorsement you can test ride some bikes to see which one fits your unique needs with your hip replacement etc...


 :stupid:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> :yikes:
> 
> I like those numbers :thumbup: My inseam is 31"


My inseam is 30". I am 6'1" but I have stubby legs. R bike would fit you nice. Easy to put feet flat on ground.

Costs you nuthin to go look. 

I like Roadstergal's suggestion of R75ish bikes. Especially ones with the rounded bubble fairing. Like Arnold in Terminator 1.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Bruce330cic said:


> Too late! :rofl: I had the Buell in for it's oil service recently and sat on several HD's while I was waiting for my bike. The V-Rod was just perfect for me. Not as heavy as the Softail Deuce, could easily flatfoot the V-Rod, etc. It is DEFINITELY my next bike.....hope my bonus is good in January 2005! :thumbup:


Bruce, oh Bruce are you aware that there is currently a 2,000 discount on remaining '04 V-Rods :dunno: :bigpimp: :angel: NOW is the time for you to get one :thumbup:

My wife actually likes the V-Rod B the best of all the bikes we have looked at so far :yikes:  They are so balanced, nice low center of gravity, liquid cooled...... :blah: If I had any experience, I would have bought one tonight :smokin:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

http://www.bmwmotorcycles.com/boxercup/experience.html

Nifty hghlights vid. 

BTW, they have exactly the bike in your avatar for sale used up here.

http://www.ridewest.com/preowned/details.asp?year=2003&make=BMW&model=F650CS


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

After much thought on the subject I am going to suggest that you buy this Phil...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> After much thought on the subject I am going to suggest that you buy this Phil...


I have one of those in the basement already just in case :bawling:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> I have one of those in the basement already just in case :bawling:


If it makes you feel better you could always modify it. :eeps:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)




----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Can I hijack? Ever since I started shopping cycles, the've had a green Rockster at Ride West. Every time I see it, I like it more and more. So niiiiiice. *sigh*


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Can I hijack? Ever since I started shopping cycles, the've had a green Rockster at Ride West. Every time I see it, I like it more and more. So niiiiiice. *sigh*


At least your hijack is on subject


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=2488032383&category=49977&sspagename=WDVW



Not a good first bike, though. As you can see, you mess up the heads when you set it down...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=2488032383&category=49977&sspagename=WDVW
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good first bike, though. As you can see, you mess up the heads when you set it down...


They are nice though. :thumbup:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Can I hijack? Ever since I started shopping cycles, the've had a green Rockster at Ride West. Every time I see it, I like it more and more. So niiiiiice. *sigh*


Heck, I'd be happy to have a Rockster front fender for my bike. Now that I have the carbon fiber theme started. :bigpimp:

Valve covers are only $60 each if you lay the bike down. The BMW valve cover guards are $80 each... where is the logic in that??


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

JonM said:


> Valve covers are only $60 each if you lay the bike down. The BMW valve cover guards are $80 each... where is the logic in that??


OK, that's nuts. Someone good with bending could probably fabricate some...


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

**tap* *tap* Oh Dr. Philllll.....*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2487845590&category=49977


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Melissa said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2487845590&category=49977


That's a lot of bike for someone who has never ridden before.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Mike 325xi said:


> That's a lot of bike for someone who has never ridden before.


But it can be stored until he's ready.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm not big on touring bikes, but that's a beauty.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I'm not big on touring bikes, but that's a beauty.


Ours is identical, but black. It's sporty but also has plenty of cushion for putting long hours on it.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Melissa said:


> But it can be stored until he's ready.


Good point. :thumbup: I didn't think of it that way...come to think of it...hmmmmm...I have a garage.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> Good point. :thumbup: I didn't think of it that way...come to think of it...hmmmmm...I have a garage.


There you go, get yourself a second one for those longer rides :thumbup:

Both bikes in the links (thanks rgal and melissa) are nice. I could see either being a bike of choice for someone with previous experience.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rgal this one is in your area of the map 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=49975&item=2487941922&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

The Beemers are sweet but get a motorbike instead.Light,simple,sweet handling,fast when you learn how and you will learn all about bikes inside and out keeping it running.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Cool! Well done! :thumbup: 

And... er, if you're sure you'll get bored... I don't see myself getting tired of my 500; consider someone who thinks they'll get tired of a 330 because there are so many faster cars around.  There are more opportunities to carve corners than to go 100+... just IMHO.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Cool! Well done! :thumbup:
> 
> And... er, if you're sure you'll get bored... I don't see myself getting tired of my 500; consider someone who thinks they'll get tired of a 330 because there are so many faster cars around.  There are more opportunities to carve corners than to go 100+... just IMHO.


True but at ~ 200 lbs. even throwing it around might become less then thrilling :dunno:

Maybe I should get 2 bikes, a rider and a cruiser


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> Now time to find me a bike. I am pretty sure the F650 is out. I would tire of it too soon. Looking at R1150R this week......


Congrats Phil (I seem to be saying that a lot lately   )

What makes you think you'll tire of a 650 ? I am far from an expert but isn't it like getting a Miata instead of a Z3 M model. The Miata might not be as fast but it is very tossable and a lot of fun while the Z3 M is a more serious car and more of an animal.

My disclaimer is I know very little about motorcycles but that is always the impression I got


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> Maybe I should get 2 bikes, a rider and a cruiser


Who would do that? :eeps: 

Seriously, though - I'm awfully leery of liters as first bikes. I've heard too many stories. There are guys on the GS500 forum who are over 200lbs and still toss it around well.

http://www.gstwins.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11915


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> Congrats Phil (I seem to be saying that a lot lately   )
> 
> What makes you think you'll tire of a 650 ? I am far from an expert but isn't it like getting a Miata instead of a Z3 M model. The Miata might not be as fast but it is very tossable and a lot of fun while the Z3 M is a more serious car and more of an animal.
> 
> My disclaimer is I know very little about motorcycles but that is always the impression I got


My thoughts are need for speed :angel: and long range rides for comfort :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> My thoughts are need for speed :angel: and long range rides for comfort :dunno:


I've gone 110 on my little 500, and the bike still had plenty left; I backed off with feelings of mortality, not bike limitation. :eeps: And when I row through the gears without opening the throttle all of the way, I'm still well out of the intersection before the cars start moving. "Slow" on a bike is an order of magnitude over "slow" on a car.
The '96-'00 and earlier F650s are heavier (500lbs!), if you're worried about the bike being batted around by wind on long trips... but my 350lb Savage is stable at 80 with significant crosswinds on I-90.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> I've gone 110 on my little 500, and the bike still had plenty left; I backed off with feelings of mortality, not bike limitation. :eeps: And when I row through the gears without opening the throttle all of the way, I'm still well out of the intersection before the cars start moving. "Slow" on a bike is an order of magnitude over "slow" on a car.
> The '96-'00 and earlier F650s are heavier (500lbs!), if you're worried about the bike being batted around by wind on long trips... but my 350lb Savage is stable at 80 with significant crosswinds on I-90.


Sounds promising :thumbup: It would be a tad cheaper way to get into a bike if I went with the 650. Of course my instructors at class where HD guys..... :eeps:


----------



## miamiz3 (Aug 22, 2004)

*how about this bike?*

:thumbup: how about v- star 1100 yammaha small price tag very dependable


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> Sounds promising :thumbup: It would be a tad cheaper way to get into a bike if I went with the 650. Of course my instructors at class where HD guys..... :eeps:


This kinda thing:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/mcy/43000874.html

http://seattle.craigslist.org/mcy/42961127.html

The 'Zuki V-Strom is similar. Just remember - if a bike falls, a heavy one isn't fun to pick up. And beginning riders tend to dump bikes... (I finally did in a panic stop in the rain; overcooked the front brake. Just scraped the bar end a little - the GS500 falls well.)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> This kinda thing:
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/mcy/43000874.html
> 
> ...


That kind of thing would work :thumbup: Glad you were not injured in the fall.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

miamiz3 said:


> :thumbup: how about v- star 1100 yammaha small price tag very dependable


I will take a look at one....thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> I will take a look at one....thanks for the suggestion.


I'd look for a used Honda 750 V-Twin cruiser. Get more comfortable with that on the road, see if motorcycling is truly your passion, and then get something you REALLY want.

Hondas, like their four-wheeled counterparts, are extremely reliable and well-built. IMO, they tend to be more well-engineered than the other Japanese makes.

I've had Hondas in the past (an XR 200 dirtbike and a first generation 500 Interceptor sportbike) and they have never left me stranded. :thumbup:

I'd vote for a Yamaha as a second choice. I knew friends who have had YZ dirtbikes and YZF sportbikes, and they swear by them.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Common sense has been thrown to the wind :yikes:  uch: 

I am going with something over 1 litre, new and real purty :bigpimp: But it drive like a tank compared to the BMW bike I tried.......... I will hold out for pics to say more :amish:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Common sense has been thrown to the wind :yikes:  uch:
> 
> I am going with something over 1 litre, new and real purty :bigpimp: But it drive like a tank compared to the BMW bike I tried.......... I will hold out for pics to say more :amish:


1200GS?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jas4fun said:


> 1200GS?


Nope but that would be a nice bike. :thumbup: I went cruiser


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Nope but that would be a nice bike. :thumbup: I went cruiser


Make?

There are so many cruisers out there. Yamaha 1300? That's a sport cruiser tho, hmmm.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jas4fun said:


> Make?
> 
> There are so many cruisers out there. Yamaha 1300? That's a sport cruiser tho, hmmm.


All in time :angel:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Jas4fun said:


> Make?


Even price range would narrow it down a little...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Even price range would narrow it down a little...


More then $100 but less then $20,000


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Even price range would narrow it down a little...


He got a Harley!!!

I hope it's a Road King. I love those. I can't imagine you would get a V-Rod. That just says "Great Flamming Death" on two wheels (at least for a newbie)

Since you said it's over a litre I guess it's not the 883 sportster. 1200? I'm not very good at this waiting thing.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

JonM said:


> Really, really friendly. You would be crazy (or possibly wicked busy) if you paid a pro to do it.


Excellent! I just got back from the Cycle World Int'l Show  and BMW was there in almost full force. The only thing that was missing was the new K1200RS. :thumbdwn:

I got to sit on quite of few of their bikes and I think the R1150 R  is what suits me best. Now... to convince the wife.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Those are gorgeous bikes. :thumbup: And until the end of the year, they have a ridiculously good 0.9% financing/BMW pays the first 3 payments on it. Go fer it! Get either the copper Rockster or the blue/black Roadster. They're both jaw-dropping.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


>


I like that copper color :thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> I like that copper color :thumbup:


Pictures don't do it justice. :yumyum:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

SergioK said:


> I got to sit on quite of few of their bikes and I think the R1150 R  is what suits me best. Now... to convince the wife.












That's what I ride. Zero regrets. The R1100S actually fits me a little better (stubby legs), but was too expensive for me. I had a problem with one fork seal which was fixed under warranty in about an hour, but otherwise I've had 10,000 miles with no problems. Mine burns no oil (key there is to ride it hard) and has no odd behavior of any kind. Other than the 600 mile service, I have done all maintenance myself.

Good luck with the wife. I can't help you there. If money is the issue, look at used ones. The incentives have driven down the used prices to work in the buyer's favor.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

JonM said:


> That's what I ride. Zero regrets. The R1100S actually fits me a little better (stubby legs), but was too expensive for me. I had a problem with one fork seal which was fixed under warranty in about an hour, but otherwise I've had 10,000 miles with no problems. Mine burns no oil (key there is to ride it hard) and has no odd behavior of any kind. Other than the 600 mile service, I have done all maintenance myself.
> 
> Good luck with the wife. I can't help you there. If money is the issue, look at used ones. The incentives have driven down the used prices to work in the buyer's favor.


That's a sweet bike! I like the silver, it'll match my 4 wheeler.  The R1100S is more sporty and for my daily commuting I think the R1100R would be nicer on my back.

The wife and I were looking at bikes on the internet last night and she actually found a used R1100R, only two years old, but I need to see if it has the items I want. I called the dealer but they are closed on Mondays. :tsk:

One thing, it's gotta have ABS. I've already locked up the tires on my current bike on two separate occasions so I know this is an option I simply must have. The other 'goodies' I'd like are heated grips and the wind screen. I can also retrofit those so no biggie.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Not silver... but just as nice. I picked her up yesterday. :bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> Not silver... but just as nice. I picked her up yesterday. :bigpimp:


 :thumbup: :bigpimp: :banana:

Have fun and be safe.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

SergioK said:


> Not silver... but just as nice. I picked her up yesterday. :bigpimp:


Very nice - congratulations! I think I've only ever seen one yellow one in these parts.

You won't be disappointed - R bikes are a lot of fun and easy to maintain; my last one was a R1100GS, which I owned for 7 years. I went to the K bike for doing some higher speed touring, and I wanted to try something different. I may buy another _GelandeStraßer_ someday when I make the big ride up through the Canadian Rockies then to Alaska. I'm keeping the K bike though


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Not silver... but just as nice. I picked her up yesterday. :bigpimp:


Congrats, you dog! I like it. I am especially jealous of your front fender. It apparently will not bolt on to my bike, sadly. Does your S have ABS? I can't see the speed sensor in the pic you posted.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

gojira-san said:


> I may buy another _GelandeStraßer_ someday when I make the big ride up through the Canadian Rockies then to Alaska. I'm keeping the K bike though


I'm going to buy a K bike someday. I'm keeping the R bike though!


----------



## miamiz3 (Aug 22, 2004)

*here you go great bike*

picture , how about this


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Thank you all!

The bike does have ABS II... which I of course have yet to get into and don't really _want _ to use it.

Other ammenities include heated grips :bigpimp: and one power port for heated accessories.

I picked it up for about half as much as a new one... so this is a great jump into BMW bikes especially when coming from an '89 Kawasaki EX500. :thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

:yikes: :thumbup: :clap:

You have good taste in color.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Yeah, at first I wasn't to keen on the Dakar Yellow, but now I really like it. It's definitely distinctive, that's for sure! 

I'm still getting used to the boxer engine. It has gobs of torque, but it's amazingly easy to lug the engine, even in 1st gear, which I've noticed doesn't like stop and go traffic. Regular urban street driving and I just use the first three gears. At highway speeds I've rarely used the 6th gear since 5th is an overdrive as well. I wish my car had gearing like this bike, although it's throttle response is AMAZING at speed.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Dr. Phil said:


> What I would like to here about or other's first bikes, protective gear of choice, there learning experience and any other models you can think of that might work for me. Any pics of the bike of choice would be fantastic as well :thumbup:


My recommendations:
1. Buy a used bike. That way, after you learn to ride or learn that you hate to ride, you can sell it for less of a loss than a new bike. I started with a GS500 (not counting dirt bikes as a kid.) Not a great bike, but narrow, light and cheap. Now I have a '94 Honda CB1000 that I bought new. Comfortable, good handling (if a bit heavy) and plenty of power for me. 
2. Buy the best helmet you can. Comfort is vary important because its going to be on your head for long periods of time. If you don't wear a helmet, get good life insurance.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> I started with a GS500 (not counting dirt bikes as a kid.) Not a great bike, but narrow, light and cheap.


Hey, it _is_ a great bike!  Easy to maintain, bulletproof, takes drops well, classic naked styling, has handling that far exceeds its power (a very nice feature on a beginning bike!).


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> My recommendations:
> 1. Buy a used bike. That way, after you learn to ride or learn that you hate to ride, you can sell it for less of a loss than a new bike. I started with a GS500 (not counting dirt bikes as a kid.) Not a great bike, but narrow, light and cheap. Now I have a '94 Honda CB1000 that I bought new. Comfortable, good handling (if a bit heavy) and plenty of power for me.
> 2. Buy the best helmet you can. Comfort is vary important because its going to be on your head for long periods of time. If you don't wear a helmet, get good life insurance.


Going with a used bike is the best way to go. My beater bike was an EX500... after I thoroughly 'beat' it, then drove it for another year on top of that, I finally upgraded to what I wanted in the 1st place... a beamer! 

As for gear, to paraphrase what my MSF instructor said, protective gear is the only thing between you and the road. :yikes:


----------

